# Free simple dress pattern



## michellerobison

I found this pattern a while ago and was asked about it so I'm posting for all to use... it's super simpe to do and easy to modify.
I got it and instructions on DIY.
It's the one I use and modified a bit since it's for a Chi.

How to Make Custom Dog Clothing : Decorating : Home & Garden Television


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Michelle!..Thank you so so so much!!! I've been looking for something like this!! Going out this week to copy store and having the pattern resized!!! :chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison

You can use it fo rso many things,dresses,harnesses,costumes.,leave off the skirt and it can be a harness for the boys..


----------



## allheart

Michele, those dresses are beautiful !!!!


----------



## socalyte

Now if I only sewed, LOL.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

It's been a looong time since I've draggged my machine out and I'm only at beginner to moderate experience at best LOL . I thought the dog clothes would be a great incentive to get back to it! 

I did want to get to sewing some bandanas for shelters/ rescues. I saw a 'wish' for these from a rescue as they said it seems to make the pooches 'more-appealing' and increases adoption. Don't know how true that may be but they certainly are easy enough to make! 

I have some other things needing taking care of first but hopefully I'll be able to get at the sewing in the not too distant future.

... and yes, Michelle I could see how versatile this pattern can be!! Love it!


----------



## michellerobison

I found some pink breast cancer ribbon fabric at JoAnns.Butterflies on one side,ribbons on the other... I want to make some dresses out of it,when I get a chance to go back to get it....


----------

